# Butchering heifer



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

Do many of you that raise your own beef butcher the heifers? Or sell them?
My cow had a nice Murray gray cross heifer in the spring. We live on small acreage so really can only handle one cow. The heifer is not as friendly/calm as the cow, so we'd keep the cow, plus the cow is an easy breeder/keeper, real mellow( hereford) she's also pregnant again for next year's calf. We'll be ready for a beef next Fall, so I'm thinking about butchering the heifer... somehow it seems wrong though, like I should sell her to someone as a replacement and buy a steer. Doesn't make logical sense to do that. 
I guess I'm just looking for opinions, assurance. 
Thanks,
Susie


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Just because she's a heifer doesn't mean she's a candidate for breeding. If she doesn't have a good temperament, you're just going to pass a headache on to someone else if you sell her. Butcher her.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I send just as many heifers to the market as I do steers. The only difference to me is that the heifers bring less.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Will she bring more sold as a replacement than she would for your beef? That's how I'd look at it. 

Jennifer


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

We do both heifer and bull calves. Right now we have Holstein X Black Baldy calves. One heifer and two bull calves. 

I have no problem with butchering heifers.

The yield can ba a little less, but the meat is no less good.


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

What I meant about her temperament is that she's not as quiet as her dam, I can't brush her or pet her  O/w she's not nasty or anything.
well it makes more sense to butcher her probably, I'm not sure what she would get if we sold her. She is a chunk though! That's another thing,too her mom is an excellent mama cow, and just 2 1/2. Never know how good of a mama the little heifer would be.
Thanks for the insight,
Susie


----------

